# has anyone heard...?



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

http://www.fjcruiserforums.com/forums/problems-dealer-service/33440-engine-bay-body-rips.html

check it out. FJ frames are cracking and there are some body problems. most of it appears, after reading some of the post, to be from off road and lifts.


----------

